# Omega Smf300 Forumer Pics...



## JonW

The SMf300 seems to have taken off as the darling of The Watch Forum and many of us now own these watches, which are superb value for money, keep great time and have been undiscovered for way too long. Since we did the DeskDivers article (for those have havent read it, its here: http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/SMf300.html ) for these watches, weve seen about one a week hit the forum (many serviced by Keith, good man!







).... so Mods can we have this as a sticky thread to show all the ones we (as a collective) own?

Here are my two...


----------



## JonW

I suppose I ought to add - the blue dial on my strapper is not original and I added that as I feel I know better than Omega  Well, All dive Omegas should have a blue dial option imho


----------



## Flashharry

I've only got one............so far.


----------



## Toshi

Here's mine



















Rich


----------



## Agent orange

Just the one SM120 f300 for me but lots of pics:














































Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Flashharry

I noticed that Gary's has 120m/400 ft under Chronometer, which is the earlier dial this or the others and why are they different ?


----------



## Agent orange

Flashharry said:


> I noticed that Gary's has 120m/400 ft under Chronometer, which is the earlier dial this or the others and why are they different ?


I'm not entirely sure Neal, one explanation I've been given is that this dial configuration was for a different market i.e Australia. I've only seen one other like mine and that belongs to Colin (Nalu), who's currently in Bagdad







. Hope you don't mind me posting your pic Col and keep your head down mate.










Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Colin when you get back I'll send you Keith's details, he can fix you up with a new crystal and service, (that's for your watch btw 







)


----------



## foztex

Flashharry said:


> I noticed that Gary's has 120m/400 ft under Chronometer, which is the earlier dial this or the others and why are they different ?


Not sure of the reason, but it's certainly a rare version of the dial. The majority of SMf's have a brushed 2 tone dial with no depth markings as you spotted. I suspect it is either an early or late production run variation.

Gary have you dated your watch? check the Omega traditions site with your serial. I would love to know the date of it. Oh and what's the background pic ( I know its an SMf  but wheres it from?

cheers

Andy


----------



## Agent orange

foztex said:


> Not sure of the reason, but it's certainly a rare version of the dial. The majority of SMf's have a brushed 2 tone dial with no depth markings as you spotted. I suspect it is either an early or late production run variation.
> 
> Gary have you dated your watch? check the Omega traditions site with your serial. I would love to know the date of it. Oh and what's the background pic ( I know its an SMf  but wheres it from?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


Andy, mine dates from 1973 and the background pic is from the Omegamania catalogue page 305.

There's an ad on the opposite page with the SM120 f300 at Â£129.50, to it's left is a Chronostop at Â£42.50 and to its right a Seamaster chronograph (looks like a 176.007 with a silver dial) at Â£105. If only you could get them for that now







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## foztex

Oh dear, like a rag to a bull. My fave hummer.

Bit of a pain really as my pics are all over the DD page and the rest have been on here so often I have been forced to do some new ones.









Found and fell in love with these nearly 2 years ago, here's my original post if you've not seen it I've never liked divers.

So bracelet version, my first. Plain brushed dial the similar to those fitted to the conical SM f300s.










My Blue dialled Franken










Stapper version on mesh, my fave combination.



















And just to be a :*****: you can't spend a coupla years chasing these without amassing a certain amount of bits.










cheers

Andy


----------



## KEITHT

Still can't manage to post any pics...was too busy climbing trees etc, while clever friends were making words scroll up their ZX80's.

Anyway have no SM120's left, but do have an interesting variation you all might be surprised







(or not) to see.

Just need a kind soul to post the pic for me..Gary!!!.

As to the depth rating on the dials, it is definately not an age thing, and i have most likely seen more of these than most.

I am sticking to my local marketing theory, that buyers in certain global markets thought it important to have depth ratings on the watches.

These SM120's were serious diving watches, unlike the other Seamaster models( 30m or 60m ), or indeed the Longines ESA9162 divers models.

I would suspect that only the SM120 and possible the Certina Certronic DS2 version would have been able to be used as ' proper' ...maybe though with the exception of my surprise model.

If someone could post the pic for me i will send it too them via mail.

Keith


----------



## foztex

Agent orange said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the reason, but it's certainly a rare version of the dial. The majority of SMf's have a brushed 2 tone dial with no depth markings as you spotted. I suspect it is either an early or late production run variation.
> 
> Gary have you dated your watch? check the Omega traditions site with your serial. I would love to know the date of it. Oh and what's the background pic ( I know its an SMf  but wheres it from?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, mine dates from 1973 and the background pic is from the Omegamania catalogue page 305.
> 
> There's an ad on the opposite page with the SM120 f300 at Â£129.50, to it's left is a Chronostop at Â£42.50 and to its right a Seamaster chronograph (looks like a 176.007 with a silver dial) at Â£105. If only you could get them for that now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary
Click to expand...

Oh yes you said it mate, saying that a car was only 1500 quid then









So 1973, in that case I shall subscribe to the markets idea. as mine are mostly 73 too and i've no depth marked version.

Andy


----------



## Agent orange

KEITHT said:


> Just need a kind soul to post the pic for me..Gary!!!.
> 
> Keith


Oh go on then! Email 'em over and I'll host and post.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. I was too busy falling out of trees, which probably explains a lot







.


----------



## Agent orange

_On behalf of Keith our computing challenged friend 







._



















Solvil et Titus Divers watch. Non branded ESA9162 movement, nickel plated as per all other types other than the f300's.

Same case, bezel, bracelet, mineral glass etc as SM120 model ref 198.005.

Screwdown crown, so would imagine same depth rating of 120m, stem tube slightly shorter than the Omega though!

Not sure of date, but would suspect was produced after the Omega run of SM120 were no longer being made.

I have also attached some pics of the Longines Ultronic diver, no screwdown crown, but a double internal seal, would still suspect only 60m rating though, you can include this if you like as a comparison as to what else was available in ESA tuning fork divers.



















Cheers,

Keith


----------



## jasonm

What a trio!!!!!!


----------



## foztex

jasonm said:


> What a trio!!!!!!


Cheers Jase, actually I've a foursome, a couple more pics.



















Andy


----------



## Agent orange

foztex said:


> Andy


I take you like the Omega mesh then Andy 









Very nice collection you've got there, I'm jealous.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Mrcrowley

Just got the buzz for them. I get impression they arent cheap so may have to wait.


----------



## foztex

Agent orange said:


> I take you like the Omega mesh then Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice collection you've got there, I'm jealous.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Haha, I do Gary,

best bracelets out there, super comfy. I could get away with one of each (20 & 22mm) but I am not keen on constant strap changes, lazy bugger 

Andy


----------



## Who. Me?

Mrcrowley said:


> Just got the buzz for them. I get impression they arent cheap so may have to wait.


This one isn't, that's for sure....

link removed..

Apologies if that's a bit squiffy. Just got back from the pub and I'm slightly







erd.

Is this thread just for 'proper diver' sm f300s, or are conicals allowed?


----------



## JonW

The Titus was an interesting one... We debated long and hard about it when doing the DeskDivers article. Its defo post the watche's Omega 'life' in our oppinion and obviously not a strong seller. The hands almost all seem to have rusted as well. My view is that the case manufacturer made these for Titus - Omegas subbed its cases to contract so that would make sense. 9162s would have been cheap when no longer sexy (quartz had come in etc) and so these sold in Aisa etc and sold cheaply is my view. It would have been a good watch for small cash.

What no one has posted pics of (and I know Keith has had at least one) is the black dial. There have been other dials but the Black dial is interesting. In my view it doesnt work in this case... I always thought a black dial was 'right' for every dive watch, but this disproves that theory...

Andy... Lovin the new addition mate! and what a great Omega Divers Collection. Very very sweet.... for a bloke who didint much like divers a few short years back









Paul, not as expesnive as you think, but prices are rising... get in there quick.


----------



## JonW

Please dont post links to Live Auctions - I am bidding on that!


----------



## Who. Me?

JonW said:


> Please dont post links to Live Auctions - I am bidding on that!


Sorry, Jon.

No competition from me there though.

Did I miss a final decision on whether it was OK to link to live auctions then? Saw a thread, but it was a bit long.


----------



## JonW

Ok, I hope a Mod tidys the link away soon and no harm done... It seems no one means any harm and those who post the links are the ones who never want to bid... it just cruels the chances of those who want to, and ends up costing us all money. Its just plain not cool imho.

Sadly, No decision was made. Some people like the idea - those who didnt want to bid I guess - and those who dont want to pay over the odds tended to say theyd rather only see links to sold items.

This is all diluting this thread... sigh. It was meant as a showcase for people to put up the pics of their SMf300s...


----------



## Agent orange

_On behalf of Keith_

Hi JonW and all.

Sorry, I am guilty of diluting the thread slightly with my Titus, should have put it in a separate post.

Anyway to make amends, here is the Blackdialed SM120 f300, dating from 1974, and with no depth-rating.



















Have seen one recently though with the depthrating and with the alternate bezel, still waiting to see whether it will be available though!!!!

Was purchased new I think, so hoping to find out where from, to see if it will shed light on the marketing theory.

Keith


----------



## JonW

Keith, Ive yet to find the GMT bezel, so if youve got a handle on one pics would be superb!

PS. the Titus is part of the story of these watches, so no problem on that...


----------



## Mrcrowley

Who. Me? said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the buzz for them. I get impression they arent cheap so may have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> This one isn't, that's for sure....
> 
> Apologies if that's a bit squiffy. Just got back from the pub and I'm slightly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erd.
> 
> Is this thread just for 'proper diver' sm f300s, or are conicals allowed?
Click to expand...

That's superb. However i've been advised against buying gold watches. Drive my chair through a doorway & clunk it, & it's not just a polish up job........................


----------



## ESL

Used to have three and will get another as a keeper eventually.

This rather tatty one:










This nice Tissot, with F300 works:










And I must find a pic of the other Omega F300 I had...









I new I had one somewhere:


----------



## JonW

Perhaps we should split and tidy this thread.. then have 2 sticky threads, one for SMf300s and one for the other f300 models - I think its nice to capture the other models but meant this thread as a place for SMf's really..


----------



## Agent orange

JonW said:


> Perhaps we should split and tidy this thread.. then have 2 sticky threads, one for SMf300s and one for the other f300 models - I think its nice to capture the other models but meant this thread as a place for SMf's really..


I agree with you on this one Jon. However where would this go?










Maybe this thread should be specific to SM120 f300's and direct derivative i.e Keith's Titus, it could get confusing otherwise.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW

Hee hee... yes thats an Seamaster f300 of course... ok, thinking it thru, we usually mean the 198.005 ie the 120m Diver when we talk 'SMf300' and considering the uptake in these on this forum thats what I meant with the thread. But as many know I do also enjoy the other f300s (I even have a rare Geneve f300 Diver actually!) and i know Foz and Paul have a range of f300s...

Agree the Diver and its derivatives is what goes in here... some watches have different case backs or numbers, but theyre all 005s to me if they have the 3 piece case.


----------



## KEITHT

Yes i agree, lets seperate the specific SM120m f300's, this means specifically the 198.005 and the 198.0016. and gold models, and possibly the Titus as a ( very ) poor cousin.

The others in another link, lets not forget though that in addition to the other f300 Seamasters ( mostly 60m ) and the dressy Geneve variant ( probably 30m ), that there are other ESA tuning fork based Divers watches.

The Longines Ultronic, the Certronic DS definately, and it would not be beyond possibility that Eterna, Zenith, etc would have produced them as well.....though have never seen any.

Perhaps also in addition, a place for those SM ' Frankenwatches '....i will be assembling one shortly

Hope i am not being to forward as a mere Pinpallet......chip, what chip!!!!

Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk

Confused


----------



## jasonm

We cant separate them all as 'stickys' surly?

At most maybe a Omega f300 one , then just threads if you want specific models separate....?


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> We cant separate them all as 'stickys' surly?
> 
> At most maybe a Omega f300 one , then just threads if you want specific models separate....?


I agree...I'm not sure why we're defining the SMF300 as _the_ Forum Watch...just because a few of you have them.









I've got more Hamilton's than all of your SMF300s added together.


----------



## jasonm

I was wondering when you would say that











> I'm not sure why we're defining the SMF300 as the Forum Watch..


I think it was just Jon doing that


----------



## pg tips

I though we frowned upon "sticky s" anyway they are pinned on this forum not stuck!


----------



## Paper Lawyer

Some fantastic photos on this thread







Just looked on the bay and the only F300s are located in Thailand and I'm sceptical about watches sourced from Thailand, India etc. Is my concern well founded?

The deskdivers article is also very interesting reading







However, my pedantry prevents me from holding back. I spotted a common typo which should be corrected as follows:

"To compl*e*ment this, during the late 1950â€™s new battery technology was developed in the form of tiny button sized cells, that when powering small circuits would last a reasonable lifetime (circa. 1 year)."


----------



## foztex

Paper Lawyer said:


> The deskdivers article is also very interesting reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, my pedantry prevents me from holding back. I spotted a common typo which should be corrected as follows:
> 
> "To compl*e*ment this, during the late 1950â€™s new battery technology was developed in the form of tiny button sized cells, that when powering small circuits would last a reasonable lifetime (circa. 1 year)."


 What typo
















cheers for the heads-up, I fixed it

Andy


----------



## JonW

The "forum watch" moniker was just because it was the hummer model so many people had decided to go for... Weve been seeing a large number of these hitting the forum the past few weeks... hence rather than all the questions I get via PM, I thought if we did a set of pics then people could look at them and decide of 'its genuine', 'in good condition' etc. The article tells most of this, but more pics help...

To be honest... Im starting to wish I hadnt bothered with this now tho







Jase, feel free to delete 'my idea' from the forum, people can post their pics in non sticky/non pinned/non gummed/non tacky threads instead...

I thought youd be happy with the interest in electronic watches Paul 

PaperLawyer - Ive just looked but cant see what youre saying tho... ta for the feedback tho... Should you be wary of sellers from India and Thailand... probably. But check out the watches against the pics, and the sellers feedback and you may find a gem


----------



## pg tips

sorry John wasn't having a go, just being a pedant







it is a pet hate of mine though where forums have a whole page of pinned threads.

I think forums go through phases like this, one person shows a really nice watch then another and then someone else picks one up etc.

Who knows what the next big thing will be, as long as it's not an Alpha









Andy you might want to put a comma after "that" and "circuits"


----------



## foztex

pg tips said:


> Andy you might want to put a comma after "that" and "circuits"


 Any chance we can have a sticky thread on "spelling and grammar on DD" ?

then I could do them all at once

















Andy


----------



## pg tips

sorry mate, my brother is a copywriter, when he replies to my emails he highlights his corrections in red, some of it must have rubbed off!


----------



## JonW

PG I agree mate. I dont mind what theyre called so long as the forum has em for the useful stuff.

You could well be right about the watch PG. If SHawk sends me, and some others, some of the larger cooler Hamiltons he might get his wish for it to be the forum watch 

This thread no longer fills its brief imho, which is a shame. It sparked some other debate about blue dials and Titus so thats ok. But feel free to unstick it from the forum and let it slide away now.


----------



## pg tips

unpinned, it won't take long to find with a search for smf300


----------



## JonW

Thanks PG.


----------



## SharkBike

You might want to clear out your PM inbox now, Jon.

(btw...thanks for the reply to my SMF300 inquiry.)


----------



## JonW

SharkBike said:


> (btw...thanks for the reply to my SMF300 inquiry.)


Anytime mate!


----------



## Silver Hawk

JonW said:


> If SHawk sends me, and some others, some of the larger cooler Hamiltons he might get his wish for it to be the forum watch


Duly acknowledged Jon.


----------



## JonW

Cool. I'll keep an eye on the postbox...


----------



## KEITHT

Phew, thank god for that, everyone is still friends.

Based on experiences with other forums, i thought we would have to break out the gloves!

And if it had got any further, we might have been subjected to Silverhawks secret weapon..that Timex thing he threatened me with previously









Anyway glad its all sorted..and we all got to see some nice SM120 examples.

Keith

PS. Feel free to have a go at my grammar and spelling, its about as good as my pic posting skills.


----------



## strange_too

KEITHT said:


> Phew, thank god for that, everyone is still friends.
> 
> Based on experiences with other forums, i thought we would have to break out the gloves!


That's what I like about coming here, people help each other out and don't argue too much........ Well not in public..........


----------



## foztex

strange_too said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, thank god for that, everyone is still friends.
> 
> Based on experiences with other forums, i thought we would have to break out the gloves!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I like about coming here, people help each other out and don't argue too much........ Well not in public..........
Click to expand...

Oh how naive, check the Titus thread buster, that scumbag JonW is going down














:lol:









mwuhahhahahahahaaha


----------



## JonW

I didnt think we were falling out... apart from that bloody Foz... oi! im coming over to that thread buster!


----------



## Paper Lawyer

JonW said:


> PaperLawyer - Ive just looked but cant see what youre saying tho... ta for the feedback tho... Should you be wary of sellers from India and Thailand... probably. But check out the watches against the pics, and the sellers feedback and you may find a gem


Will do







Mind you, how many people would truly spot a fake watch - the average buyer is usually blessed with my level of ignorance









Re the pedantry - You have used the word "compliment" when you actually meant "complement"


----------



## JonW

Ahh good catch... anyone else notice any DeskDiver typos? we like to have it right so no problem if there is...


----------



## watchnutz

My Seamaster f300 is a little different in that it is not a diver style.


----------

